# Best type of bottle for Chardonnay?



## CassieV (May 21, 2010)

I've seen Chardonnay come in different types of bottles. Is one better than the other or is it an aesthetic thing? Just curious because that's my next kit.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2010)

A bottle is a bottle in my opinion and use what you can get the cheapest but darker is better to avoid being ruined by lights. I would say this is the most used for Chards.http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5247


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2010)

Personally I like the Amber Hock bottles- George carries them but has no picture. Here is the style I am talking about.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2010)

+1


----------



## Goodfella (May 21, 2010)

+2


----------



## cpfan (May 22, 2010)

Hock bottles are tradiionally used for Rieslings and Gewurztraminers but not Chardonnays.


Having said that, use whatever bottles you want/like. Some folks don't like hock bottles because they are longer and thus don't fit in some racks or fridges or wherever you might put the bottles.


Steve


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2010)

I guess I like what they call the "burgundy" style like this:






I definitely would not put a Chardonnay in a Riesling bottle like one of these:


----------



## CassieV (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Whatever I use they'll be the same style bottles. I'm to OCD for mismatching bottles  l may have to actually order these bottles otherwise it would take me forever to collect all the bottles. The people who give me bottles drink more reds.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am a fan of the French Bordeaux style wine bottles:








Regardless of color all my wines go in these bottles. They are easy to stack sideways on my wine rack and the color insures no light damage. Can't beat these bottles IMO.


Scuba


----------



## JimCook (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassie,


Do note that the 'fatter' bottles known as the Burgundy shape will not fit nicely together in standard empty cases or some wine racks. As Scuba noted, great straight-sided Bordeaux bottles stack really well, and bottle shape/size uniformity is a great thing for most wine storage methods. 


The wine is going to taste the same regardless of the shape of the bottle in which you store it. If you happen to label your Chardonnay as a Riesling, however, that may cause some confusion later on.






- Jim


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 29, 2010)

whichever type and color you prefer....

Traditionally, chards are bottled in both clear and amber hock type bottles.

Some wineries will bottle the heavy oak chards in darker or amber bottles and others will bottle the unoaked type chards in a clear or burgandy type bottle.

In the end....pick the bottle YOU want....good luck


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 29, 2010)

good point on discussing labels and bottle styles...i like by bordeaux style...and once tried some burgundy....one problem...the label fit the bordeaux just fine but would not quite fit the burgundy... the label was a bit to tall so it crinkled a bit at the top and bottom


----------



## vcasey (Jun 30, 2010)

The absolute best bottle to use for all your wines is what ever you can get for free! That being said we ask everyone to save the Bordeaux style because they store/stack better in the wine racks.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 30, 2010)

Cassie, it is mostly "eye candy" for most people. I was lucky to have enough burgundy type bottles for my chardonnay. (I have the ocd also!!



) Just use what you have of the same type. If you live somewhere where they serve wines, ask them to save you their empty bottles. Most places would be more than willing to give the bottles away.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2010)

I have bottled 3 kits in the burgundy style bottles. Amarone, Chardonnay and Pinot Noir. Not only do they not stack well (pyramid style) but you have to place the label almost on the bottom the bottle in order to get a long enough piece of non sloping bottle to place the label on. Even then I end up with tiny creases that won't stay down permanently.....

They look good but they are a biatch to work with.


----------

